# Newbie-Bought my first router-Need Advice on BIT SET



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I'm totally new to the forum, and have hardly ever used a router before. I am not new to using power tools, but a router is something I've always wanted to get into.

I bought my first home recently and was finally able to set up a small work shop area in the basement with all the tools I've been collecting over the years. 2 days ago I was picking up a grinder at sears and I saw their Craftsman Router combo on sale for $79.99. It is the Craftsman 17543 model with the fixed and plunge base. Seems like people on this forum and all over the web thing its a decent router overall and a good starting one, so i'm glad I bought it at that price.

I'm your typical weekend warrior. Grew up doing all sorts of projects with my father/brother, and have been using power tools since I was just a kid. Now that I have a house to fix, and a place to set up a work bench I am ready to start some new small hobby wood working projects. I've already done some planning on a small bench/stool project, basement shelving where I plan to use the router to strengthen the shelf joining, and I'm expecting to do a walk-in closet built-ins this winter.

*Bit Advice Needed*
I'm already thinking of more and more things I can do with a router, so i'm looking to get some recommendations on a bit set soon. From what I've read it seems people say to start out with 1/2" bits vs 1/4", so I understand that part so far. Also seems like a lot of newbie's like go for the large bit sets so they get a lot of options to learn which bits they use regularly and then upgrade. I'm sort of thinking along those lines now too. I found that Amazon seems to have 3 bit sets that have good reviews but I'm a newbie so I can't post links, so i'll just post the set's title and pricing:

MLCS 8377 Router Bit Set with Carbide-Tipped 1/2-Inch Shank, 15-Piece
Price:$39.95

Neiko 50-Piece Premium-Grade 1/2" Tungsten Carbide 3-Blade Router Bit Set
Price:$69.98

Neiko 80-Piece Premium-Grade 1/2 Inch Tungsten Carbide Router Bit Set - 3 and 2 Blade - Aluminum Case
Price:$81.67

Anyone recommend any of these sets? I'm hoping to get a large assortment of bits to test and play with. Thanks.

Hoping to meet a lot of you, and learn:thank_you2:. I have no real routing experience so i'll have plenty of questions.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Frank and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HandyFrank said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm totally new to the forum, and have hardly ever used a router before. I am not new to using power tools, but a router is something I've always wanted to get into.
> 
> I bought my first home recently and was finally able to set up a small work shop area in the basement with all the tools I've been collecting over the years. 2 days ago I was picking up a grinder at sears and I saw their Craftsman Router combo on sale for $79.99. It is the Craftsman 17543 model with the fixed and plunge base. Seems like people on this forum and all over the web thing its a decent router overall and a good starting one, so i'm glad I bought it at that price.
> ...



Hi Frank,

Welcome to the forum.

my 2cents says buy the smaller set first.

Whichever set you buy, while learning the basic, you will probably only use 5 or 6 on a regular basis.
75 bits you MAY never use is a waste.. IMHO.


----------



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input James. I'm up in the air on if I should go with more or less still. As I look at profiles I can see where the ogee edge would be handy, along with the colonial's, round over's, dovetail, rabbeting, cove, and a few others. Anyone recommend a few specific profile's that are used most? Or a set that covers the basics well?

I don't mind spending up to $5 per bit, but I'm a newbie and I like to have options when I work on projects so that's why the 50 and 80 bit sets look enticing.

More feedback is welcomed.


----------



## kavogt (Apr 24, 2011)

As a newbie myself, i say go with the smaller set. I went with a five pack set from whiteside and was amazed at all i could do with just those five. Save the extra money and put it towards buying specialty bits as you find you need them-that rabibiting bit or the others- rather than wasting the money on many bits you never use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Read the Sticky Threads, they are full of good information and include an answer to your question.


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

im kind of impressed you can get 60 carbide 1/2 shank bits for that price. Checking out that brand (never heard of it before) on amazon and the reviews are top notch... im really surprised. 

I normally spend that much on 1-2 whiteside bits.. might have to take a look at that set just for the variety


----------

